
Trump’s FDA plan should raise concerns for Americans who eat food - ArtDev
http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trumps-fda-plan-should-raise-concerns-americans-who-eat-food
======
ArtDev
This article title is priceless.

"The good news is, if you don’t eat food, you have nothing to worry about.
Everyone else, however, should probably take note."

I think we need to bring back the phrase "E. coli conservatism".

